# High Humidity after seasoning humidor



## lvfcrook1503 (Oct 22, 2014)

Hey all after seasoning, my humidor is reading 79-80%. :banghead: It is the el diablo from CI. Instead of the green foam humidifiers that came with it I used 2 of the humi-care rectangle humidifiers. I'm assuming they put out way to much moisture. I'm letting the humidor sit open for an hour or so and I've removed the 2 humidifiers. What should I try next? I have one of the 8oz black ice jars here that has never been filled. Would that be a better option than the 2 bigger humidifiers?


----------



## ShaneG (Apr 9, 2014)

Boveda boveda boveda- anything else is not working to maintain your humidity- just adding more. You've over humidified and nothing will fix that but bringing it down- only boveda actually maintains (up- and down) guaranteed within 1% of the stated humidity on the packet. Try them.


----------



## lvfcrook1503 (Oct 22, 2014)

ShaneG said:


> Boveda boveda boveda- anything else is not working to maintain your humidity- just adding more. You've over humidified and nothing will fix that but bringing it down- only boveda actually maintains (up- and down) guaranteed within 1% of the stated humidity on the packet. Try them.


Thanks Shane I have a 300 count humidor with about 100 sticks to go in it. (For now) How many packs should I put in there to start? Going to pick up the 69% packs. The boveda page suggests 2-4 for 50-100 sticks


----------



## Drez_ (Jan 30, 2014)

Boveda will maintain the humidity, but it will fluctuate a little bit more than 1%. It will read a couple of points higher in true air tight, plastic containers.. It will read a few points lower in wooden humidors. The 69 will work, but to be honest 65% packs would be just as good if not better. They will hit in the 62% range for a humidor, in most cases.

I would look into grabbing a small tupperware to hold the cigars temporarily and let the humidor lower slowly.. I'm going to shoot you a PM, when you get a chance check it and respond. EDIT: Maybe I won't shoot you a PM, then. (Because I can't.)


----------



## lvfcrook1503 (Oct 22, 2014)

Drez_ said:


> Boveda will maintain the humidity, but it will fluctuate a little bit more than 1%. It will read a couple of points higher in true air tight, plastic containers.. It will read a few points lower in wooden humidors. The 69 will work, but to be honest 65% packs would be just as good if not better. They will hit in the 62% range for a humidor, in most cases.
> 
> I would look into grabbing a small tupperware to hold the cigars temporarily and let the humidor lower slowly.. I'm going to shoot you a PM, when you get a chance check it and respond. EDIT: Maybe I won't shoot you a PM, then. (Because I can't.)


lol yeah not until Monday


----------



## ShaneG (Apr 9, 2014)

Boveda recommends sticking with a pack per 25 it can hold- so go with 12.


----------



## Bowtech4ever (Oct 25, 2014)

I too have that problem. After just setting up my coolidor, I added about 50 sticks in 4-5 boxes, digital hygrometer/temp, and clear odorless Exquisicat crystals soaked 10 sec in distiller water. 48-52% RH for 48 hrs. This morning's check registered 73%. I have some ideas like cut qty of crystals, add some totally dry ones, open to lose some excess RH, but would sure appreciate any and all options/recommendations from you veterans. What is ideal RH, and is there a safe range that I don't need to sweat over? All new to me but taking good care of my prize possessions very seriously and don't want to compromise their integrity due to a noob mistake.


----------



## cakeanddottle (Mar 14, 2011)

everyone says boveda but quality RH beads are even better IMO, and you don't replace them just recharge them

that aside, a newly seasoned humidor that isn't full of cigars yet will run high. Remove the media as necessary until the box is mostly full of cigars, the cigars will then help the media maintain the desired RH


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Bowtech4ever said:


> I too have that problem. After just setting up my coolidor, I added about 50 sticks in 4-5 boxes, digital hygrometer/temp, and clear odorless Exquisicat crystals soaked 10 sec in distiller water. 48-52% RH for 48 hrs. This morning's check registered 73%. I have some ideas like cut qty of crystals, add some totally dry ones, open to lose some excess RH, but would sure appreciate any and all options/recommendations from you veterans. What is ideal RH, and is there a safe range that I don't need to sweat over? All new to me but taking good care of my prize possessions very seriously and don't want to compromise their integrity due to a noob mistake.


Okay in order:

Best to put your crystals in dry and take a baseline reading before wetting. Soaking is overkill, just spritz them. If you purchased in bulk remove the wet ones and add the dry ones to bring down the Rh.

Most people here like to keep the Rh at 62-65 for NCs and lower for CCs, but anything under 70 is your target


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Hey, Jimmy and welcome aboard.

It appears you've just learned the hard way why it's so important to take a good, reliable RH reading prior to seasoning anything. Oftimes we get humidors that ship from very humid climates, such as south FL, which do not require seasoning. In fact, depending on the time of year, you might even get one that requires a little dehydration.

There are several ways to fix it, though. the simplest would simply be to leave the lid open a few days and let it dry a little naturally. The most effective and precise would be to get yourself some un-charged, 65% Heartfelt Humidity Beads and simply put them in the humidor and allow them to charge themselves off the excess moisture inside. The last would be to throw in some un-charged cat litter and monitor it closely until it seems to be where you want it.

I vastly prefer the HF beads solution, since it guarantees to get me exactly where I want to be while imposing the least amount of hassle and guess work. Once your hygrometer tells you you're within a couple percent of your goal, just throw in your cigars and forget about it.


----------



## Bowtech4ever (Oct 25, 2014)

Thanks, that makes good sense


----------



## NorCalJaybird (Sep 2, 2014)

What hygrometer are you using? is it calibrated? How did you calibrate it? 

Cheers
Jay


----------



## Bowtech4ever (Oct 25, 2014)

Went cheap to start....Walmart indoor humidity/temp $10 Digital. Don't think it can be calibrated or at least it doesn't appear so. Things happened so fast....fell in love with good cigars, bought more than I could smoke, told I need a humidor, bought glass top P.O.S., several vets dialed me in on that move, had coolidor recommended, studied, bought components. Stayed small & cheap to start as more hiccups are likely.


----------



## lvfcrook1503 (Oct 22, 2014)

NorCalJaybird said:


> What hygrometer are you using? is it calibrated? How did you calibrate it?
> 
> Cheers
> Jay


I have an adjustable digital one. I calibrated it and it was only 1% off right out off the box luckily.


----------



## lvfcrook1503 (Oct 22, 2014)

Herf N Turf said:


> Hey, Jimmy and welcome aboard.
> 
> It appears you've just learned the hard way why it's so important to take a good, reliable RH reading prior to seasoning anything. Oftimes we get humidors that ship from very humid climates, such as south FL, which do not require seasoning. In fact, depending on the time of year, you might even get one that requires a little dehydration.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info don! I let the humidor sit open all last night. Closed it for a few hours this morning and it was reading 64% on the lid so I moved the hygrometer to the bottom storage area and I'll check that again later. If it stays in the low 60s I'll throw my sticks in tomorrow. I think I like the HF bead idea. I would need 12 Boveda packs which would take up a lot more room then some 65% beads. I think I'm going to grab the small round pre filled humidifier that they offer for my 25 count. For my bigger humidor do you recommend the tube with beads or just order loose beads and the sock that they have?

I'm going to go with the 65% beads


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

lvfcrook1503 said:


> Thanks for the info don! I let the humidor sit open all last night. Closed it for a few hours this morning and it was reading 64% on the lid so I moved the hygrometer to the bottom storage area and I'll check that again later. If it stays in the low 60s I'll throw my sticks in tomorrow. I think I like the HF bead idea. I would need 12 Boveda packs which would take up a lot more room then some 65% beads. I think I'm going to grab the small round pre filled humidifier that they offer for my 25 count. For my bigger humidor do you recommend the tube with beads or just order loose beads and the sock that they have?
> 
> I'm going to go with the 65% beads


There're pros and cons. The cons to the bag is, you can get them cheaper and in a wider variety of flavors if you source them as "aquarium bags" at your local pet store. You still have to have something to lay them on, or they will stain your humidor. On the other hand, if you totally commit to passive hydration of your beads, you can safely lay them on a wood surface without staining. First time you spritz them though, you need to lay them on something. Passive IS always best, though, but it takes a lot longer and is harder to visually discern when they're hydrated enough. "Clear", just means 'saturated', which _isn't _the ideal condition.
Pros are that the bags are a little cheaper, but not as cheap as say a 7 day pill dispenser with the lids cut off, or nearly as cheap as a inner container from a box of Winchester 22 LR ammo. Point being, always think, "repurpose", before buying anything "dedicated".

Your goal with any media is always to allow for the greatest possible surface area and the broadest distribution. For example, it's vastly preferable to have half a dozen very small containers, broadly distributed, than to have one very large container in one place.


----------



## lvfcrook1503 (Oct 22, 2014)

Herf N Turf said:


> There're pros and cons. The cons to the bag is, you can get them cheaper and in a wider variety of flavors if you source them as "aquarium bags" at your local pet store. You still have to have something to lay them on, or they will stain your humidor. On the other hand, if you totally commit to passive hydration of your beads, you can safely lay them on a wood surface without staining. First time you spritz them though, you need to lay them on something. Passive IS always best, though, but it takes a lot longer and is harder to visually discern when they're hydrated enough. "Clear", just means 'saturated', which _isn't _the ideal condition.
> Pros are that the bags are a little cheaper, but not as cheap as say a 7 day pill dispenser with the lids cut off, or nearly as cheap as a inner container from a box of Winchester 22 LR ammo. Point being, always think, "repurpose", before buying anything "dedicated".
> 
> Your goal with any media is always to allow for the greatest possible surface area and the broadest distribution. For example, it's vastly preferable to have half a dozen very small containers, broadly distributed, than to have one very large container in one place.


Very good idea. I have lots of things laying around that I could "repurpose". I could even take the media out of the black ice jar and replace it with the beads. Those sections tuck neatly into the corners of the humidor :clap2:
I have 1 more question and then I'll stop bugging you lol. With my cheaper cigars (around 85 total) in the humidor and no media. It seems to be holding at 64% up top and 65% in the bottom storage area. If this Rh remains the same by the time the beads come in, would you still recommend using uncharged beads? Or should I give them a light spritz of PG solution? Or maybe even stick one of the humicare packs back in for an hour or so and allow that to charge the beads?


----------



## Bowtech4ever (Oct 25, 2014)

After all your helpful input, I adjusted the qty of beads down in my coolidor, and exchanged 25% remaining for dry. When the thread started I was at 73%.....now going on 3rd day holding solid at 65%. Is that acceptable or should I add just a spritz to try to bump it to 68? I know they say "if it ain't broke....don't fix it", but also starting to get a feel for how this all works, and have more confidence as a result of your help.


----------



## imported_mark_j (Aug 18, 2013)

lvfcrook1503 said:


> If this Rh remains the same by the time the beads come in, would you still recommend using uncharged beads? Or should I give them a light spritz of PG solution? Or maybe even stick one of the humicare packs back in for an hour or so and allow that to charge the beads?


Always put new beads in as-is and leave them alone for 24 hours before doing anything else. I am not sure what the exact container is you are re-purposing, but surface area is important for beads to work efficiently. I use mesh bags purchased from Heartfelt Industries now, but I used to use an old nylon stocking. Both work.

For reference, I have 1.5 pounds of 65% beads in a wineador and have not had to touch them since March. A wooden humidor will fluctuate more unless you are incredibly lucky with build quality, but you get the idea.

Edit: I recommend spritzing beads with distilled water (approx $1/gallon at your grocery store) instead of PG solution. If you need to spritz them at all.


----------



## imported_mark_j (Aug 18, 2013)

Bowtech4ever said:


> After all your helpful input, I adjusted the qty of beads down in my coolidor, and exchanged 25% remaining for dry. When the thread started I was at 73%.....now going on 3rd day holding solid at 65%. Is that acceptable or should I add just a spritz to try to bump it to 68? I know they say "if it ain't broke....don't fix it", but also starting to get a feel for how this all works, and have more confidence as a result of your help.


Your personal preference. Anything between 60% and 70% will probably be ok as long as it is stable. In my experience it is humidity fluctuation and not allowing cigars to stabilize that causes problems. I keep my cigars at 65%. Many Puffers keep theirs at 65% or lower (sometimes much lower, I've seen as low as 58%). If your cigars are smoking the way you like them, don't tempt fate.

My opinion, if your humidor is stable at anything between 62% to 65% you have it made.


----------



## lvfcrook1503 (Oct 22, 2014)

mark_j said:


> Always put new beads in as-is and leave them alone for 24 hours before doing anything else. I am not sure what the exact container is you are re-purposing, but surface area is important for beads to work efficiently. I use mesh bags purchased from Heartfelt Industries now, but I used to use an old nylon stocking. Both work.
> 
> For reference, I have 1.5 pounds of 65% beads in a wineador and have not had to touch them since March. A wooden humidor will fluctuate more unless you are incredibly lucky with build quality, but you get the idea.
> 
> Edit: I recommend spritzing beads with distilled water (approx $1/gallon at your grocery store) instead of PG solution. If you need to spritz them at all.


Thank you Mark. For the bottom compartment of my humidor I am using 2 of the empty tubes that HF sells just cause I can stick them in the corners. For the top compartment I am opening up the 2 black humidifiers that came with the humidor, removing the sponge, and putting the beads in them. I ordered a half pound of beads which they say is good for 2.5 cubic feet. The interior of mine is about 1.4 Cubic Feet.


----------



## imported_mark_j (Aug 18, 2013)

lvfcrook1503 said:


> Thank you Mark. For the bottom compartment of my humidor I am using 2 of the empty tubes that HF sells just cause I can stick them in the corners. For the top compartment I am opening up the 2 black humidifiers that came with the humidor, removing the sponge, and putting the beads in them. I ordered a half pound of beads which they say is good for 2.5 cubic feet. The interior of mine is about 1.4 Cubic Feet.


Sounds good. You can't have too much beads or Boveda packs. They are two-way media. Be patient, I cannot stress that enough. Put the beads in dry, give them 24 hours to stabilize, and spritz with distilled water as necessary. Your cigars will not be destroyed by a day or two of high/low humidity as long as you let them recover before lighting up.

When you spritz the beads, don't over do it. You want 1/3 to 1/2 of the beads to be opaque/white so they can absorb excess moisture and 1/2 to 2/3 of the beads to be clear so they can emit moisture. You may have enough humidity in the box already (in the wood and cigars themselves) to passively charge the beads so wait and see.

Edit: When I said put the beads in "dry" I meant put them in the way you receive them. Some of them will probably already be clear just from absorbing ambient humidity. Don't go out of your way to dry them out.


----------



## lvfcrook1503 (Oct 22, 2014)

mark_j said:


> Sounds good. You can't have too much beads or Boveda packs. They are two-way media. Be patient, I cannot stress that enough. Put the beads in dry, give them 24 hours to stabilize, and spritz with distilled water as necessary. Your cigars will not be destroyed by a day or two of high/low humidity as long as you let them recover before lighting up.
> 
> When you spritz the beads, don't over do it. You want 1/3 to 1/2 of the beads to be opaque/white so they can absorb excess moisture and 1/2 to 2/3 of the beads to be clear so they can emit moisture. You may have enough humidity in the box already (in the wood and cigars themselves) to passively charge the beads so wait and see.
> 
> Edit: When I said put the beads in "dry" I meant put them in the way you receive them. Some of them will probably already be clear just from absorbing ambient humidity. Don't go out of your way to dry them out.


Will do....Thank you sir!


----------



## burntfoot (Oct 27, 2014)

great info.. I don't even have to go any further
thanks!


----------



## D_Tierney (Oct 30, 2014)

Heartfelt beads work both ways, humidifying and absorbing it? I am looking at the same problem, My new humidor is sitting at 80% since thursday after wiping it down only twice. I was thinking about ordering one of the 1000 cubic inch tubes and tossing it in the bottom. I am glad I found this thread I will be ordering the HF beads tomorrow and use them along with the humification that came with it. I got 60+ cigars on the way I dont have room I figured it would be ready by monday.


----------



## baust55 (Sep 8, 2013)

Or you could try unsented Silica kitty litter beads .. just do a search on here plenty of info . 

There super thrifty super easy to maintain your RH around 62 % to 65% 

I just put my beads in bags made from old nylon hose .

in my climate its very very humid in the Summer 80 or 90 % in the winter it is very very dry . 

so in the summer I dry some of the beads out in the micro wave occasionally when the RH creeps up 

In the winter when the RH drops a bit in the humidor I give one of the bags a cpl light spritzes of distilled water .

Now many will poo poo kitty litter HA ha POO POO ......but so far there all folks who have not actually used it .


good luck 
AUSTIN 
I used Heart felt beads first there great ,,,there super expensive ...... kitty litter works just as good very thrifty . LET THE BASHING BEGIN ha ha


----------



## D_Tierney (Oct 30, 2014)

baust55 said:


> Or you could try unsented Silica kitty litter beads .. just do a search on here plenty of info .
> 
> There super thrifty super easy to maintain your RH around 62 % to 65%
> 
> ...


the tube is 17 bucks, thats not expensive at all and it does over 1k cubic inches.


----------



## baust55 (Sep 8, 2013)

the tube is only a cpl ounces you can get 4lb of unscented silica bead kitty litter for $4

so cpl ounces $17 plus shipping is way more expensive than 4lb $4 plus tax for basically the same thing .

you just use a small amount of the KL and you got plenty left to use if you get a bigger cooler ext or to help your friends out .

so like $.25 cents worth of kitty litter will do what $20 of HF beads will. or sump'n like that . 

get your calculators out boys I was guestimating


----------



## lvfcrook1503 (Oct 22, 2014)

D_Tierney said:


> Heartfelt beads work both ways, humidifying and absorbing it? I am looking at the same problem, My new humidor is sitting at 80% since thursday after wiping it down only twice. I was thinking about ordering one of the 1000 cubic inch tubes and tossing it in the bottom. I am glad I found this thread I will be ordering the HF beads tomorrow and use them along with the humification that came with it. I got 60+ cigars on the way I dont have room I figured it would be ready by monday.


You shouldn't need to use the humidifier that came with the humidor brother. I ordered 1/2lb of the 65% beads + 1 empty tube that they sold. I then opened up the 2 black humidifiers that came with the humidor and 1 little puck that I had laying around. I removed the green foam and cleaned them out with distilled water. Filled them and the tube up with the HF beads (and still have some left over). I have the 2 black humidifiers filled with beads attached to the lid as they normally would be. I have the Tube and the little puck in the bottom compartment. I have been sitting at steady 64% ever since I put them in on Friday. I didn't wet the beads at all, just put them in and let it sit all weekend. I had the lid open for a long time yesterday while I organized my cigars and even at that it only dropped to 61% If it doesn't recover by this afternoon I'll add some distilled water to the beads. You will like the HF beads.


----------



## lvfcrook1503 (Oct 22, 2014)

baust55 said:


> the tube is only a cpl ounces you can get 4lb of unscented silica bead kitty litter for $4
> 
> so cpl ounces $17 plus shipping is way more expensive than 4lb $4 plus tax for basically the same thing .
> 
> ...


I'm probably going to try the KL method when I get my Coolerdor going next Month. It will be boxes of my "everyday sticks", nothing high dollar. I figure a $4 investment is easy to stomach throwing away if I don't like it and if I somehow screw up those cigars I won't hate my life too much lmao. My Humidor has all my expensive sticks so I just wanted to go with the sure thing. With the luck I have the $35 or so was worth it lol.


----------



## Bowtech4ever (Oct 25, 2014)

baust55 said:


> Or you could try unsented Silica kitty litter beads .. just do a search on here plenty of info .
> 
> There super thrifty super easy to maintain your RH around 62 % to 65%
> 
> ...


Austin, I started your method in my coolidor, and I get Heartfelt readings & results. From all I have read.....the right KL is the same composition as the beads, only FAR cheaper when not sold as a designer market product. Cooler, sticks in cedar lined cigar boxes, KL in pantyhose bag, calibrated hygrometer.....is there anything else I need to do to run a respectable coolidor?


----------



## D_Tierney (Oct 30, 2014)

lvfcrook1503 said:


> You shouldn't need to use the humidifier that came with the humidor brother. I ordered 1/2lb of the 65% beads + 1 empty tube that they sold. I then opened up the 2 black humidifiers that came with the humidor and 1 little puck that I had laying around. I removed the green foam and cleaned them out with distilled water. Filled them and the tube up with the HF beads (and still have some left over). I have the 2 black humidifiers filled with beads attached to the lid as they normally would be. I have the Tube and the little puck in the bottom compartment. I have been sitting at steady 64% ever since I put them in on Friday. I didn't wet the beads at all, just put them in and let it sit all weekend. I had the lid open for a long time yesterday while I organized my cigars and even at that it only dropped to 61% If it doesn't recover by this afternoon I'll add some distilled water to the beads. You will like the HF beads.


Thanks, was it cheaper to go that route instead of buying a tube. I have a pyramid humidor also I wouldnt mind bringing back to life.


----------



## lvfcrook1503 (Oct 22, 2014)

D_Tierney said:


> Thanks, was it cheaper to go that route instead of buying a tube. I have a pyramid humidor also I wouldnt mind bringing back to life.


Yes. I think 1/2lb of beads is $20...The large empty tube was $8 or so....So for $28+shipping I filled the tube, a small puck that I had laying around, and 2 of the large black humidifiers that comes with bigger humidors...and still have enough left over to fill probably another small or medium tube if I want.


----------



## D_Tierney (Oct 30, 2014)

lvfcrook1503 said:


> Yes. I think 1/2lb of beads is $20...The large empty tube was $8 or so....So for $28+shipping I filled the tube, a small puck that I had laying around, and 2 of the large black humidifiers that comes with bigger humidors...and still have enough left over to fill probably another small or medium tube if I want.


I am thinking about 2 of the large ones 1 for each humidor. I have a small desktop that hold 20 sticks would the medium one work for that?


----------



## lvfcrook1503 (Oct 22, 2014)

D_Tierney said:


> I am thinking about 2 of the large ones 1 for each humidor. I have a small desktop that hold 20 sticks would the medium one work for that?


Yes but the medium tube is 6.5" long that's going to take up a good amount of room in a 20 count. If you buy the loose beads you could always open up the puck that came with your humidor and fill it with beads. or for $20 order the puck that they have. I personally wouldn't want to waste the space that I could use for an extra stick =] If you want shoot me a PM and remind me and i'll snap a pic of my setup when i get home tonight that way you can see how it looks. and I'll put something next to my large tube so you can get a size idea


----------



## D_Tierney (Oct 30, 2014)

Okay I will also take pics of what I have to see if anything can be not be used.


----------



## lvfcrook1503 (Oct 22, 2014)

D_Tierney said:


> Okay I will also take pics of what I have to see if anything can be not be used.


Dan u don't have private messaging yet. Do you have an email you want me to send the pictures to in the mean time? or do you want me to try and post them up on here. Not sure if it will let me do a lot of them but I can try


----------



## D_Tierney (Oct 30, 2014)

lvfcrook1503 said:


> Dan u don't have private messaging yet. Do you have an email you want me to send the pictures to in the mean time? or do you want me to try and post them up on here. Not sure if it will let me do a lot of them but I can try


Tierney . dan. 1

is my gmail


----------



## lvfcrook1503 (Oct 22, 2014)

D_Tierney said:


> Tierney . dan. 1
> 
> is my gmail


k I will send them after work...are the . actually in the address or just the name and number?


----------



## D_Tierney (Oct 30, 2014)

lvfcrook1503 said:


> k I will send them after work...are the . actually in the address or just the name and number?


they are in the email


----------



## lvfcrook1503 (Oct 22, 2014)

D_Tierney said:


> they are in the email


Just emailed you brother.


----------

